# How do you usually smile in photos?



## Alpha Centauri (Jun 11, 2016)

Whenever I smile for a photo, it feels like I'm smiling, but then I look at the resulting image and realize I just moved my entire mouth to the side. No smile, just a misplaced straight mouth.

I wish I could have lived in an earlier time setting, where serious face portraits were the norm.


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

I rarely smile with teeth. If I am, it's because I'm laughing about whatever it is in the picture. It isn't because I hate smiling in pictures, but rather I hate my teeth. It's my biggest insecurity!


----------



## 318138 (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm INxP and I smile like a creepy stalker that will murder you tonight.


----------



## Engelsstaub (Apr 8, 2016)

Whenever I smile for photos I look like an idiot or rather like a junkie who has just smoked something.


----------



## Nehtaro (Aug 23, 2016)

I am able to genuinely smile at will, so I usually smile with teeth. I also love to smirk, with or without teeth.
However, it depends on the people around me, my mood, and other variables.


----------



## Owtoo (Aug 20, 2015)

INFP here, voted last option. I usually sort of have one side of my mouth up ever so slightly higher than the other side because that just comes naturally to me. I have a few pictures where I'm smiling with teeth, but I don't do that a lot anymore.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

I've been told I look scary when I smile with my mouth open, so I'm self-conscious about it. Really, though, if it's a candid shot and I'm grinning or laughing with my mouth open, it looks good. I'm doing myself a huge disservice by keeping my mouth closed.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Introvert. I probably smile without teeth in pictures around 80% of the time. I've been told I have pretty nice teeth, but baring them in pictures just feels fake and overly happy.


----------



## Maveris (Nov 27, 2018)

If I smile, it's usually subtle. But normally, I'm serious.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Posed photos just seem unnatural. That makes it hard to smile.


----------



## petrip (Dec 7, 2018)

faking it.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

If I'm truly excited teeth will be visible, but if someone's taking a picture of me I'm probably not excited.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Forced,

unless it's not posed.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Let's assume I'm an introvert : I never show my teeth (because it never comes naturally to me...but also because my teeth are fucked up, I guess it's my briton side, L O L)


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

I don't smile in photos. I grimace. :distrust:


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm an introvert and smile without teeth in photographs. 

I think I look sweet smiling without teeth and insane smiling with teeth. The thought bothers me a bit, because I only remember to close my mouth when somebody is taking a picture. Normally I look insane, I guess.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Janna said:


> I'm an introvert and smile without teeth in photographs.
> 
> I think I look sweet smiling without teeth and insane smiling with teeth. The thought bothers me a bit, because I only remember to close my mouth when somebody is taking a picture. Normally I look insane, I guess.


That's actually the reason I don't smile candidly or naturally in pictures, I think. I was told when I was about 13, "You know the evil doll, Chucky? You look like Chucky when you smile." Well, I did over-grin at the time, stretching the sides of my mouth back as far as possible like a goofball, so it was a perfectly fair assessment, so I'm not sure why I'm afraid that my grin still looks like that. It doesn't, when I see it in candid shots, where I don't know my photo's being taken. But the moment I smile on purpose, my face gets rigid, and I imagine that I have to prevent that smile from getting out of control. LOL!


----------



## rishabhpuri (Jan 22, 2019)

I smile well in the photos showing my teeth. Smiling represents that how approachable person you are.


----------



## Shadowhuntress (Jan 25, 2019)

I smile with my teeth showing more often than not.


----------



## itsyaboiiii (Jan 9, 2019)

gotta love how nobody's an extrovert here lol


----------

